# How to smoothly cut cabinets



## diyorelse (Oct 10, 2010)

I've gotten myself into a "difficult" project with my cabinets.  I am currently cutting some of the cabinet doors (don't ask) and need to get a smooth edge.

The doors are particle board with a veneer. They are tall.

My table saw gives a cleanish cut, but it's kind of unwieldy and I can't really get the cut straight.

I just tried my jig saw with a "clean wood" bosch blade and was disappointed to find out that the cut wasn't clean at all.

The problem is that I need a cut that is both precise and smooth. Anyone got any ideas? Did I just buy the wrong jig saw blade?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Your table saw must be a little crumby one--a full size table saw should give you a clean straight cut--

Do you have a router? A router with a straight cutting bit and a guide clamped to the door will give you a clean finished cut---Rough cut the door about 1/6 inch long and make the final finish cut with the router.

A jig saw will not give you a good finish cut-----Mike----


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Diy,
If you know anyone local that has a festool plunge saw with the guide track, it will give you a clean cut. They are a pretty amazing tool. I bought a few months ago for cutting furniture grade plywood. It does a wonderful job with no chipping on either the top or bottom edge.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

a nice table saw with a finish blade and tape (on the laminate sides) will take care of any chipping.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Your table saw must be a little crumby one--a full size table saw should give you a clean straight cut--
> 
> Do you have a router? A router with a straight cutting bit and a guide clamped to the door will give you a clean finished cut---Rough cut the door about 1/6 inch long and make the final finish cut with the router.
> 
> A jig saw will not give you a good finish cut-----Mike----


 
Hi Mike, circular saw with a good straight edge guide and finish blade, tape on the laminate side should give a fairly decent cut. Router with a top and bottom bearing flush trim bit would do a nice job but depending on how much you need to take off it could take several passes.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Jig saw????*

This sounds very familiar, cutting doors for a taller or wider fridge by chance? that is my current dilemma . I have talked over several options and as confident as I am I won't tackle shrinking a cabinet door when there are knowledgeable guys out there who can do it for me.
I have also found several local shops and the Habitat for Humanity Re Store have a lot of excess door panels from prior projects and used cabinet pieces. That said there are some great folks on line here. Do what I do . Post some photos or more and see what comes up here for ideas to make your life easy before you get in deep:laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The work needs to be stable from one end of the door to the other. Set up an outfeed table for the door to rest on while you push it through the cut. If it's a small table saw with a small fence, cap the fence to make it longer. 
It might be easier to clamp a straight edge to the doors and cut it with a circular saw with the correct blade.
Put the jigsaw away, it's not the correct tool.
Ron


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

For all my doors, especially ones with laminate (I assume you mean Formica or similar), I use a router with a straight carbide bit. You need to set up the fence correctly for the operation. I always make multiple passes, typically the first one is 1/4 inch, the next few can be 1/2 inch deep, the last one is about 1/4 inch. Gives a razor sharp cut as long as the bit is sharp, no chipping. I have never used a pilot bit for this type of operation, just a fence.


----------

